# Perdido bass tournament



## Jroe (Apr 21, 2016)

For whoever is interested, evening bass tournaments will start Tuesday April 26th at Seminole landing on Perdido River. $15 a person. Start at 5pm till 8 pm. 100% payout. Lunker included.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Guys don't forget about this today..


----------

